# Paradigm Archery



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

look forward to seeing the stabilizer, also want to wish you good luck in your new business


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

WCH, Thanks for the kind words.



*We're coming for you !*


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*S.O.S* and *C.T.A* sneak peeks


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

look like they would be pretty good stabilizers.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*More to come*

Some people look at a glass and see it as half empty, others look at a glass and see it as half full. PARADIGM looks at a glass and thinks of ways to improve it.

PARADIGM archery:secret: is a company dedicated to fresh ideas and expanding possibilities. Our unique thinking combined with our business acumen enable us to deliver qualitative products that are unsurpassed in the industry. Our products are the highest echelon, and thanks to our commitment to excellence will never be compromised .Each and every product that bears our name is made with PARADIGM PRIDE . 

What does PARADIGM PRIDE mean for you? It means peace of mind, assurance that the products you purchase are built to our strict tolerances, assurance that only the finest materials are used, assurance that our products are 100% guaranteed, assurance that every product is 100 % American made, assurance that every unit is hand assembled and inspected before ever leaving our floor. Simply put PARADIGM PRIDE means a restful nights sleep for you.

Although our products can be utilized by archers of all skill levels, they are designed and developed for the most discriminating archer, seasoned archers who possess the acquired knowledge and experience necessary to realize the full potential of our product line. 



PARADIGM PRIDE


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*Pride*

We at *PARADIGM ARCHERY* asked ourselves a simple question…..


“ Can a stabilizer have it all ?” after several years of development and testing we answered that question with a resounding *YES*, and the *S.O.S* was born.


The *Specific Orbit Stabilizer* ( patent pending) or *S.O.S* , is :secret:unlike any other stabilizer ever developed. The *S.O.S* has it all, adjustable to *3* popular lengths, quick detach *OR* fixed mount, offset *OR* straight line positions, *2 axis* tunable weight system, chameleon anodized *OR* your choice of 3 film dipped color options covered in our *V-LUX* soft touch finish , simply put the *S.O.S* has capabilities no other stabilizer comes close to matching and is *DESTINED* to set a new benchmark for the Industry.



The *S.O.S* adjustable tube bodies allow for the *choice* of stabilizer length. *you have the option* of a short 4.5 “ stabilizer, mid length 8” stabilizer *OR* a hunter class Legal 11.5 “ stabilizer. 

The Base unit of the *S.O.S* can be adjusted from a standard inline stabilizer, to an offset stabilizer that *maximizes leverage* in aiding to balance *your* bow. The *S.O.S* also has an *Integrated* quick detach feature with a Soft touch Triad knob , and can also be used as a standard screw in stabilizer. *The unique S.O.S free floating weight system* allows varying *stainless steel* weights to be placed longitudinally for balance on *1 axis*, and axially for balance on a *2nd axis*. 

The Oscillation, or *orbit* of the weight can be fine tuned to your *specific* Bow harmonics.

Photos to come


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*We're coming for you !*

*s.o.s*


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

ParadigmArchery said:


> *s.o.s*


I like the looks of that stabilizer how long is it.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

WCH.....The *S.O.S* is three lengths in one. You can use it as a 4.5" stabilizer...an 8" stabilizer....or an 11.5 in stabilizer....*your choice*.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*s.o.s*


----------



## kickinarrows (Sep 9, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*s.o.s & c.t.a*


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*s.o.s & c.t.a*


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*Compression Tuned Arrester*

In recent years string suppressors have gained popularity, although they have been around for quite some time they have remained surprisingly the same ,an elastomer boot attached to a Static rod. *PARADIGM* archery felt it was time for a change, with our Unique thinking and engineering we developed the…….

*C*ompression *T*uned *A*rrester or *C.T.A* (patent pending).

The *C.T.A* takes suppression and vibration reduction to the next level, imagine the shock and vibration you would experience while driving a car with solid rods for shock absorbers, the rubber tires absorb some shock and vibration, but not nearly enough, requiring shock absorbers. Would you put the same shocks from your truck onto your sports car? *NO* of course not.

Bows are much the same, A long single cam bow requires a different spring tension than a short two cam or binary cam bow, The *C.T.A* tames them *ALL*! 

The Internal Viton adjustment bushings not only help *ERADICATE* Vibration… but also allow you to *adjust spring tension* and rod travel from zero to over ¼ inch . The *C.T.A* also boasts a 302 stainless steel precision spring that *progressively arrests* the string, yielding a silky smooth, vibration free shot that simply cannot be matched by static rod suppressors. …The *C.T.A* can be used with *OR* without the included offset bracket and is available in chameleon anodized or your choice of 3 film dipped patterns finished in our soft touch *V-LUX* finish. 

The *C.T.A* incorporates a free floating O-ring gauge that allows the user to see *exactly* how far the transfer rod travels during the shot, allowing spring tension to be adjusted accordingly

Since the *C.T.A* is a custom arrester , It is made for *your bow* and requires *you* to measure the length from the back of your bow receiver where the unit will mount, to the front of the bowstring. We will make the C.T.A to your specifications in our custom shop.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

Looks like some very innovative products!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Chiller....have another on us:darkbeer:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Giving:secret: chase to the dream !


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Base unit of *S.O.S*........slotted groove allows for a straight mount, or up to a half inch of offset *IN ANY DIRECTION !*...elastomer rings around base *ISOLATE* the tube bodies *ELIMINATING* metal to metal contact and *VIBRATION*.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*You* have the *choice* of a *quick detach OR fixed mount*, If you choose to use as a fixed mount, simply do away:secret: with the *soft touch triad* knob and replace with the supplied button head bolt.

*Your choice !*


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

Very nice, innovative products. Best of luck to you and your company.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*Compression Tuned Arrester*

*C.T.A*..... * The Vibration Eradicator !! *


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

any prices yet, sorry if i missed them?

im interested in the offset string stop


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

products are looking good!!! How do we order? what patterns'colors can we get them in?


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive feedback guys !!

we had hoped to be up and running today, but had a small glitch on our website that needed to be rectified before going live.We should be live in the next couple of days.

Prices and color options will be available on our website .


I can say we looked at numerous colors and patterns before choosing what we feel is not only the best looking, but the most effective patterns available today. 

Elude spring : Ultra Definition (UD) quality, the most effective early season pattern we could find, crystal clear branch bark surrounded by lifelike green leaves.

Elude fall : Same UD quality as spring, but with perfect orange hued leaves.

Carbon Fiber: UD quality carbon weave that has to be seen to be believed, the most dimensional carbon pattern on the market today !

Chameleon anodized : A unique anodized shade the appears to color shift in different light, color can appear as a slight greenish hue through a titanium shade to almost silver, depending on lighting conditions.

Film dipped colors are covered in our V-LUX soft touch finish. V-LUX is a thin Armour cover that protects the pattern, reduces sheen, dampens vibration, and offers a nice soft touch to the user.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

just what the "archery doctor" ordered, nice design :darkbeer:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

tiner64 said:


> just what the "archery doctor" ordered, nice design :darkbeer:


Thanks tiner64! ... Most doctors prescribe the C.T.A to be taken with an:secret: S.O.S, 3 times daily.

* SIDE EFFECTS WARNING * combining the C.T.A and S.O.S may result in loss or vibration, loss of shock and extreme pleasure.*


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone....all PM's have been answered.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

So what about us front mount guys??

And its about time on the cta. I threw this idea out a few years ago when sts started. I knew it would work. Glad to see someone is finally building it.

Now about the front mount?


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

madarchery said:


> So what about us front mount guys??
> 
> And its about time on the cta. I threw this idea out a few years ago when sts started. I knew it would work. Glad to see someone is finally building it.
> 
> Now about the front mount?


"So what about us front mount guys?"

I thought all guys were front mounts:wink:. Seriously though we have thrown a few ideas around about fronts mounts and are not quite sure what direction we're going to take, a front mounted bracket or riser mounted bracket. which would you like to see?


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Riser for sure. But I have a pre 06 model and do not have the suppression holes that other makers use. Singles us out to the front stab system. But the mount I have is so bulky and long I now run with out a stab and my wrist strap I slip over the nut as the leather prevents a lockdown to the bushing for the mount.

So?? I would like to see some thing that mounts thru the cutouts in the riser or into the triangle quiver mounts.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

The unique shape of the *S.O.S*:secret: weight system is specially designed to proportion as much weight as possible to the circumference . 

The free floating half moon weights are placed in the longitudinal grooves that *orbit* the center axis of the bow, this combined with the internal offset option of the *S.O.S* allows you to bias the weight in any direction to aid in balancing your bow.

Once the weights have been placed on the tube body to your *specific* needs, you now adjust their *orbit* or oscillation . This is accomplished by tightening the retaining bolts that run through their axis. Tighter = less *orbiting* or oscillation, loose = more. 

*Your bow, your needs, your choice*.


----------



## BOWGUY007 (Jan 19, 2003)

*This is what i'm talking about!!!*

wow, this is a great stabilizer It looks awsome and has some real thought into it.Not like some of the other brands with a piece of rubber sticking out from the front of your bow,or a black aluminum tube with some slots cut into it:zip: How can I get my hands on a few of these?


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*Paradigm Pride*

*Paradigm Archery is now live !!* www.ParadigmArchery.com


To all of those with pre-orders, and all new orders...shipping will begin near the end of September.

Please do not hesitate to pm me or:secret: email me at [email protected] with any questions.

Thanks Everyone:darkbeer:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*Paradigm 5 minute challenge*

Paradigm's *5 minute* challenge... anyone who orders an *S.O.S* stabilizer in the next five minutes will receive a FREE *C.T.A*:secret: along with their order. Thats a $65 dollar value !!

Simply post "paradigm pride" on this thread in the next 5 minutes to:secret: qualify.

Stay tuned, one never knows when a *paradigm challenge * may occur !!


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow and I'm not all that easy to impress. I always like innovative ideas that have a clean design and yet functional. It looks like you have put a lot of thought and effort not only into the products you have designed, but the tuneability and the aesthetics of the product. 

The website is also a cut above the normal. Nice graphics, and nice photographs.

Like I said, wow and good luck. If your customer service is the same caliber as your product design and the website you should be very successful...

I'll be watching my area for your products to start showing up. Too bad I'm hoarding money for a bow or I would be tempted to order a couple of setups to try for my 5 bows.

Good Luck,
thenson


----------



## BOWGUY007 (Jan 19, 2003)

Paradigm pride


----------



## BOWGUY007 (Jan 19, 2003)

SORRY JUST PRATICING FOR THE NEXT CHALLENGE...:embara:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

thenson.....Thanks for the:secret: positive input. 

It never ceases to put a smile on my face when I see someone appreciate all the thought and hard work that when into our products and this venture.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*Paradigm challenge*

We were unscathed on the first:secret: Paradigm challenge, perhaps we should try our luck again

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Paradigm's 5 minute challenge... anyone who orders an S.O.S stabilizer in the next five minutes will receive a FREE C.T.A along with their order. Thats a $65 dollar value !!

Simply post "paradigm pride" on this thread in the next 5 minutes to qualify.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Those having trouble with PM's...Please email me at [email protected]

Thank you,
Joe


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*Paradigm challenged !!!!*

*Free shipping*

I was recently challenged to offer free shipping, being a person :secret: of the people I thought...why not !!

So...

*Free shipping through September* for all U.S orders.

Who :secret: says you don't get anything for free. 

Joe B.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Season starts :secret: soon for most of us....I would just like to thank everyone who has placed an order, and for the :secret: overwhelmingly positive feedback regarding our products. 

To hunters everywhere...... *Please be safe out there this season!*


Joe B.


----------



## mpk1996 (Sep 17, 2008)

do you make the CTA with a front mount adaptor for those of us with out a rear mount, like on a Mathews DXT. I would be interested in trying one out. thanks


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

mpk1996,

Thanks for your interest...We're working on a front mount system that will thread :secret: into the front stabilizer bushing. We pride ourselves in being different, so you can expect our design to differ from whats currently available on the market, and one we'll be proud to put the Paradigm :secret: name on.


Thanks, Joe


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*Sos & cta*

We've been told we have quite a pair :wink:

Archery :secret: can never be the same !


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*Paradigm challenge*

We must have rocks :secret: in our heads....But I do believe its time for *another* Paradigm challenge...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Paradigm's 5 minute challenge... anyone who orders an *S.O.S* stabilizer in the next five minutes will receive a FREE *C.T.A* along with their order. Thats a $65 dollar value !! 

Simply post "paradigm pride" on this thread in :secret: the next 5 minutes to qualify.

Let the :secret: game begin !


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*Wow*

To the top for a great product.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

NOV RUT said:


> To the top for a great product.



Thanks for the bump, and the positive feedback in the general:secret: archery forum.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*Paradigm POP*

Paradigm Archery :secret: is holding a *POP*...

*P*aradigm *O*ctober *P*alooza !!


*S.O.S* stabilizers are now $99.99...

*C.T.A* string arresters are now $59.99...:jeez:

While the dynamic duo may have changed archery forever....the *POP* expires on November 1st.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

We are proud to announce that we are becoming a full fledged Archery Talk sponsor. :thumbs_up We felt it was incumbent upon us to give something back to the site that has already given us so much.

Please look for our banner later this week, and for us in the AT sponsors forum.:secret:

Thanks,

Joe B.


----------



## 458win (Jun 8, 2007)

Most versatile stabilizer I have ever used.... Worth every penny!


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Ben.....and welcome to the S.O.S experience ! :darkbeer:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*Just when you thought the S.O.S. couldn't get any better.... along come U.F.O's.*

*Upper Frequency Oppression **bands*

*Our new U.F.O bands not only look good, but help eliminate upper frequency resonance from your entire shooting system.*

*We also now offer an adapter cap which allows our C.T.A. to adapt to bows such as Hoyt, Martin and others that utilize blind holes with set screws instead of a threaded rear riser bushing.*


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

*I want one!!!*

CTA on NOV RUTS AlienX is the bomb!


----------

